# Help Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue win $10,000!



## Bob Dylan

Please vote for Mabel, every Day! Thank You!!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I sent in a vote....


----------



## davebeech

voted too ...............


----------



## elly

Voted  ....


----------



## AlanK

Got my vote.  !


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping Up...............Please Vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue is one of the October 2013 Featured Golden Retriever Rescues.

If you'd like to find out more about SGRR, go to this thread-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...featured-golden-retriever-rescues-part-i.html


----------



## Karen519

*Voted*

I voted for Mabel and it was super easy. 
Sunshine Golden Retriever rescue is a wonderful rescue.
I hope I remember to vote everyday until Nov. 4th!!


https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation?sk=app_117170818364057#_=_


----------



## Rob's GRs

I sent in a vote for today.......


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

I just voted for Mabel this morning!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...8364057#_=_&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_138191898331110


----------



## Bob Dylan

Please Vote, it is a wonderful rescue!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping Up.....Please Vote!


----------



## Spartan Mom

Thank you all for voting! And a special thanks to Bob Dylan for suggesting that I post Mabel and the contest here and offering to keep the thread bumped up during my move!


----------



## darcylee

Just voted for Mabel!


----------



## Wendi

Voted!

For anyone having issues finding Mabel...When on the Facebook page with all the little pictures of dogs to vote for....Hold down the ctrl (control) key and F key at the same time that will open a small box on your computer, type in Mabel then use the arrow keys on that box to find her. Her name will be highlighted.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping UP............Please Vote!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Please Vote................we can all make this happen with your help!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Please Vote............it only takes minute!


----------



## lhowemt

It works on mobile devices if you open Facebook in a browser instead of the app. Go Mabel!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

I voted for Mabel!!

https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation?sk=app_117170818364057#_=_


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping Up..........Please Vote!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up..........Please Vote!


----------



## Spartan Mom

Thanks for keeping this bumped up June!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Voted .......


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

I let someone at As Good As Gold golden Retriever rescue know that Mabel needs votes. Hope it helps!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Karen519 said:


> I let someone at As Good As Gold golden Retriever rescue know that Mabel needs votes. Hope it helps!


 
I knew I could count on you Karen, Thank You!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping Up............Please Vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Vote for Mabel, help Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue-

Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue is one of the October 2013 Featured Golden Retriever Rescues.

If you'd like to find out more about SGRR, go to this thread-


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...featured-golden-retriever-rescues-part-i.html


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thank You, Carolina Mom!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up.......please vote, you can vote every day!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up..............it is so easy Please help this rescue, Thanks!


----------



## Karen519

*Please*

Please vote for Mabel of Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue to win $10,000
for the rescue!!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...8364057#_=_&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_138209245288510


----------



## Bob Dylan

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?for...38209245288510


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sorry I slipped, Please vote!


----------



## Bob Dylan

https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation?sk=app_117170818364057#_=_ 
__________________
Please vote..........it is so easy and rewarding! You can vote every day until Nov.4th!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up...........Please vote for Mabel!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Friday vote is in.............


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping Up, please vote for Mabel!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Saturday vote is in.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Spartan Mom said:


> Mabel, who was adopted through Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue, is one of the top 100 finalist entries in the Fuzzy Nation Super Model contest . Mabel could be recreated in plush, used as a the ambassador for Fuzzy Nation for 2014, and win $10,000 for Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue.
> 
> The top 3 winners will be determined by public vote. You can vote daily from October 9 to November 4th!
> 
> http://bit.ly/FuzzyNationVoting - the application does not usually work on mobile devices.


PLEASE VOTE for Mabel!


----------



## AlanK

Got my Saturday vote in!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Mabel is now at 300, Thanks and keep the votes coming!!! Please!


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

Just did my Saturday vote for Mabel!

https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation?sk=app_117170818364057&ref=ts


----------



## Bob Dylan

Spartan Mom said:


> Mabel, who was adopted through Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue, is one of the top 100 finalist entries in the Fuzzy Nation Super Model contest . Mabel could be recreated in plush, used as a the ambassador for Fuzzy Nation for 2014, and win $10,000 for Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue.
> 
> The top 3 winners will be determined by public vote. You can vote daily from October 9 to November 4th!
> 
> http://bit.ly/FuzzyNationVoting - the application does not usually work on mobile devices.


Please Vote for Mabel, THANK YOU!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Spartan Mom said:


> Mabel, who was adopted through Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue, is one of the top 100 finalist entries in the Fuzzy Nation Super Model contest . Mabel could be recreated in plush, used as a the ambassador for Fuzzy Nation for 2014, and win $10,000 for Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue.
> 
> The top 3 winners will be determined by public vote. You can vote daily from October 9 to November 4th!
> 
> http://bit.ly/FuzzyNationVoting - the application does not usually work on mobile devices.


Please vote for Mabel-




If you want to learn more about Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue-visit this thread.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...featured-golden-retriever-rescues-part-i.html


----------



## Bob Dylan

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Please vote for Mabel-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to learn more about Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue-visit this thread.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...featured-golden-retriever-rescues-part-i.html


 

She is at 333 this AM, Please Vote!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Sunday vote is in.......

How in the world did Blossom or Biscuit get over 2000 votes each so far? Kind of suspcious to me................:no:


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

Just voted for Mabel.
Now she's at 343.
*Please everyone vote-we want Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue to win $10,000!!*

*https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation?sk=app_117170818364057&ref=ts*


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up for Mabel............Please Vote!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Spartan Mom said:


> Mabel, who was adopted through Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue, is one of the top 100 finalist entries in the Fuzzy Nation Super Model contest . Mabel could be recreated in plush, used as a the ambassador for Fuzzy Nation for 2014, and win $10,000 for Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue.
> 
> The top 3 winners will be determined by public vote. You can vote daily from October 9 to November 4th!
> 
> http://bit.ly/FuzzyNationVoting - the application does not usually work on mobile devices.


 
PLEASE VOTE for Mabel!


----------



## Rob's GRs

My Monday vote is in............


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

Just voted for Mabel.
She has 375 votes!
Come on people, please VOTE FOR MABEL and Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue!
https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation?sk=app_117170818364057&ref=ts


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up......................Please Vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Please vote for Mabel!


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

*PLEASE VOTE FOR MABEL!:wavey::wavey:
She now has 400 votes and needs every vote she can get!!!
https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation?sk=app_117170818364057&ref=ts*


----------



## Bob Dylan

She has 413 votes, PLEASE take the time to vote for Mabel, THANK YOU!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up, Mabel is at 421................Please Vote!


----------



## Rob's GRs

voted........


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up.....Please Vote for Mabel!


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

Now Mabel has 438 votes!
Let's win this for Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue and Mabel!!:wavey:

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...7&amp;ref=ts&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13825258281518


----------



## Bob Dylan

441.........Please Vote for Mabel!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping up*

Please VOTE FOR MABEL!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Voted..............


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up.............Please Vote!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Please vote!*

Please vote for Mabel and Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up...............Please vote for Mabel!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

Please vote for Mabel and Sunshine Golden Ret. Rescue-it is SO EASY!

https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation?sk=app_117170818364057&ref=ts
*
MABEL HAS 477 votes!!*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=281081&stc=1&d=1382526046


----------



## Bob Dylan

Mabel has 482 votes...........Please Vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Spartan Mom said:


> Mabel, who was adopted through Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue, is one of the top 100 finalist entries in the Fuzzy Nation Super Model contest . Mabel could be recreated in plush, used as a the ambassador for Fuzzy Nation for 2014, and win $10,000 for Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue.
> 
> The top 3 winners will be determined by public vote. You can vote daily from October 9 to November 4th!
> 
> http://bit.ly/FuzzyNationVoting - the application does not usually work on mobile devices.


 

Don't forget to vote for Mabel!

If you'd like to know more about Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue, they are one of the OCTOBER 2013 Featured Golden Retriever Rescues-

Here's the link:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...featured-golden-retriever-rescues-part-i.html


----------



## lhowemt

I wonder if those dogs with thousands of votes have figured out how to get around the one vote a day rule. They bumped up so suddenly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob's GRs

Voted.............


----------



## Deber

Voted again too...Please vote daily everyone


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

*Just voted for Mabel-she now has 513 votes!

Please help SUNSHINE Golden Retriever Rescue with your vote for Mabel everyday!!!

https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation/app_117170818364057*


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thanks everyone, Mabel is 518..............Please keep the votes coming!!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up........Please Vote for Mabel!


----------



## Bob Dylan

*Please Vote for Mabel...........https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation/app_117170818364057*


----------



## Spartan Mom

Today only! If you vote for Mabel using this link: Supermodel Contest Multiplier your vote will be multiplied by 100! Please take a minute and vote!

Thanks so much to all who are voting


----------



## Bob Dylan

I did vote for her on that link..................Please vote for Mabel today!


----------



## Bob Dylan

546 this morning.....................Please Vote for Mabel!


----------



## Deber

Voted, but link to multi points was closed!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up..............Please vote for Mabel!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up............Please vote for Mabel!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

575 this morning on the east coast, Please vote for Mabel!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Sunday vote is in..........


----------



## AlanK

Rob's GRs said:


> Sunday vote is in..........


Mine too. Glad you bumped this up Rob I would forget!


----------



## Karen519

*Sunday vote*

*Just did my Sunday vote for Mabel!
She has 578 votes!
PLEASE EVERYONE VOTE FOR HER!
https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation/app_117170818364057*


----------



## Bob Dylan

*https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation...17170818364057* 
__________________


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sorry, double post...........Please Vote for Mabel............*https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation...17170818364057*


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up for Mabel........Please Vote!


----------



## Rob's GRs

My Monday Vote is in............


----------



## Deber

Monday vote in too.


----------



## Karen519

*Vote for Mabel*

My Monday Vote is in for Mabel!
Mabel has 606 votes!
PLEASE everyone VOTE!

https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation/app_117170818364057


----------



## Bob Dylan

She is now 608..............Please Vote!!!!https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation...17170818364057 
__________________


----------



## Spartan Mom

I think I was 614? Thanks to all who are voting!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Tuesday vote is in...............


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up for Mabel...............Please Vote!!!!


----------



## Deber

Voted, come on Everyone Vote!!


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

*I voted for Mabel!
She has 631 votes!
Come on everyone and vote-it is SO EASY!
https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation/app_117170818364057*


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

Please everyone vote for Mabel!!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...170818364057&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13831286424418

It says Mabel has 3553 votes! 
*Keep voting!!*


----------



## Rob's GRs

I voted today...

I do not see how they will be able to pick a winner. I smell some cheating going on in this contest. Look at the number of votes Biscuit has. At the time of my post here is was 167539 votes :doh:


----------



## Deber

I Voted - Wednesday


----------



## Bob Dylan

Rob's GRs said:


> I voted today...
> 
> I do not see how they will be able to pick a winner. I smell some cheating going on in this contest. Look at the number of votes Biscuit has. At the time of my post here is was 167539 votes :doh:


 
I hope not, but that sort of thing does happen.

I will still keep bumping up for her..............Please vote for Mabel!


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

*Please everyone vote for Mabel!!
https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation/app_117170818364057*


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

Please vote for Mabel!
She has 3580 votes!!

https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation/app_117170818364057


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up...................Please Vote for Mabel!


----------



## Spartan Mom

Rob's GRs said:


> I voted today...
> 
> I do not see how they will be able to pick a winner. I smell some cheating going on in this contest. Look at the number of votes Biscuit has. At the time of my post here is was 167539 votes :doh:


I think a few of the leading dogs got a huge boost from the day with the voting multiplier - Mabel went from 600 something to over 3000 because of it. 

I'm not familiar with Biscuit, but Teddy (who has over 200,000 votes) is one of the spokesdogs for National Mill Dog Rescue. He has a Facebook page with over 12,000 fans. Harley, the other spokesdog, has over 30,000 fans on FB. They received national attention for their Harley to the Rescue activities rescuing dogs from puppy mills. I know Harley asked his fans to vote for Teddy on the multiplier day. And Teddy is reminding his fans to vote for him regularly. 

I wish we could drum up more support for Mabel, but I know everyone is doing what they can. I have posted Mabel in two of the three golden groups I belong to on FB (the third doesn't allow contests) and on a page devoted to contest voting for dogs. I know Kimm has shared Mabel far and wide, and I'm sure others have also. If anyone has any thoughts on other places that Mabel could be posted/shared or other ways to get her additional support, please feel free to let me (or Kimm) know. And, feel free to share her! I think it's awesome that she made it into the top 100 in this contest and her entry is creating awareness for Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue even if she doesn't win. 

I'm reading that there will be another multiplier day - so keep your eyes open and be sure to vote and ask others to vote on that day! 

Thanks so much to everyone who is voting and sharing!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up.......Please Vote for Mabel!


----------



## Rob's GRs

The vote is in..........


----------



## AlanK

*Come on Golden lovers Vote for Mable*

Thursday Vote is in Also. 

http://bit.ly/FuzzyNationVoting


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

My Friday vote is in!
Please everyone vote for Mabel until Nov. 4th-think it includes Nov. 4th!
https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation?sk=app_117170818364057&ref=ts


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up...........Please Vote!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bumping up for Mabel..............Please Vote!https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation...8364057&ref=ts 
__________________


----------



## Rob's GRs

Saturday vote is in............


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

My Saturday vote is in!
Mabel has 3622 votes!

https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation/app_117170818364057


----------



## Spartan Mom

Please vote for Mabel each day through November 4th. Each vote will be multiplied by 100 each day. Let's get Mabel into the top 3 for SGRR.

http://bit.ly/FuzzyNationVoting


----------



## Bob Dylan

Please vote for Mabel!.........http://bit.ly/FuzzyNationVoting


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

Just voted for Mabel!!
Please everyone KEEP VOTING!!

https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation?sk=app_117170818364057&ref=ts


----------



## Spartan Mom

Last 2 days for voting - and your votes are being multiplied! Please vote today and tomorrow - ask your friends and family too!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Voted this AM, Please vote for Mabel!https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation...8364057&ref=ts


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*

*I voted for Mabel!:wavey:
She has 3646 votes!
PLEASE VOTE! I think today is the last day to vote!

https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation?sk=app_117170818364057&ref=ts*


----------



## Rob's GRs

Just got my vote in..........


----------



## Bob Dylan

Please vote for Mabel, this is the last day!


----------



## Spartan Mom

Good morning! Do you know what today is? It's the very last day of the Fuzzy Nation $10,000 contest! There are 2 ways to vote today - and you can vote on each one as long as it's been 24 hours since you last voted on that link (be sure to look for MABEL to vote). 100x Multiplier link (each vote counts for 100 votes so of course, this one is most important): Supermodel Contest Multiplier Regular single-vote link: http://bit.ly/FuzzyNationVoting


----------



## Bob Dylan

Voted both ways today.................Please this is the last day to vote!


----------



## Karen519

*Voted Second way*

*I just voted the second way!*[
http://woobox.com/bvv9ys
*
Did my single vote this morning!*http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...NationVoting&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13836087827269


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thanks Karen and everyone who took the time to vote for Mabel!


----------



## Karen519

*I wonder*

Praying Sunshine & Mabel win something!

Just checked on Fuzzy Nation and it said we will know the winner tomorrow.
https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation?sk=app_117170818364057&ref=ts


----------



## Bob Dylan

Karen519 said:


> Praying Sunshine & Mabel win something!
> 
> Just checked on Fuzzy Nation and it said we will know the winner tomorrow.
> https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation?sk=app_117170818364057&ref=ts


 
I do too Karen but at least it gave them some exposure, what a Great rescue!


----------



## Karen519

*Results*

Teddy is the winner!!
Ralcon and Biscuit are also winners!

THANKS TO SO MANY HERE that were dedicated voters for Mabel!!

https://www.facebook.com/fuzzynation?sk=app_117170818364057&ref=ts


----------



## Spartan Mom

I see Karen beat me to it! Thanks Karen!

The contest ended Monday. Teddy is the winner, Raicon and Biscuit were the runners up. Even though Mabel wasn't in the top 3, I think it is awesome that she made it to the top 100 for voting. Hopefully, she raised awareness for SGRR! Thanks so much to everyone who voted.


----------



## Karen519

*Mabel*



Spartan Mom said:


> I see Karen beat me to it! Thanks Karen!
> 
> The contest ended Monday. Teddy is the winner, Raicon and Biscuit were the runners up. Even though Mabel wasn't in the top 3, I think it is awesome that she made it to the top 100 for voting. Hopefully, she raised awareness for SGRR! Thanks so much to everyone who voted.


So glad Mabel made it to the top 100!! Thank you to everyone who voted for Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue and Mabel!


----------

